# Halloween Help! Devil Girl Makeup



## grimrides (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi! I'm new. I figured this is the place to go when you need advice!

I'm going to be a Devil Girl for Halloween. I'm painting my arms and entire face Lipstick Red with Mehron Paradise EQ, which is very similar to MAC Chromacake. That's going to be my base.

But I'm stumped picking out colors for eyeshadow, blush and lipstick colors for my evening as a chick with bright red skin.

I tried googling "devil girl makeup" but all I saw were girls in red bodypaint with just black lipstick and black eyeliner and to me? That looks very boring.

I'm thinking maybe gold and orange eyeshadow? But what about lipstick and blush?

I'm having a heck of a time getting anything to show up on this bright red base.

Any color palette ideas for a Devil Girl with bright red skin?

I appreciate any help in advance!

happy halloween,

amy


----------



## hs769 (Oct 28, 2008)

HI there welcome to MUT. I am sure there are many others who can help you better than I can but will give it a shot.

Gold eyeshadow might work. If your going bright red you will need to find something dark. I know you had mentioned this but the dark black lipstick would seem to work in with your them better IMO. I will try and think of some other ideas for you once I wake up a little more.


----------



## Nick007 (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the idea of gold, and orange eyeshadow. I don't think you will need blush. It probably won't show up on the red paint.


----------



## pinksugar (Oct 28, 2008)

lipstick will have to be darker to show up on the red, even if it's only a plum or purple colour.

As for eyeshadow, I think gold sounds great, maybe you could use a black shadow for the crease and gold for the moving lid, which is less boring than just black eyeliner.

I agree with Nick, no need for blush





i can't wait to see photos of this look if you take any!


----------



## Karren (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah!! Real dark red or burgandy lipstick would be sweet.. How about something simulating fire for eye shadow.. Bright yellow, orange, gold and black... like flames coming off your eyes.. I have some cool red feather fake eye lashes I wore last year.. Look in my prifile albuns under costumes..

Take some photos and post them in the "Halloween hottie" D2B... Ohh. And welcome to MakeUpTalk!!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Oct 28, 2008)

I was a devil/dead girl a couple years ago and I recreated this look. I love it. It's super easy to do too.


----------



## Adrienne (Oct 28, 2008)

I think gold eyeshadow with black in the crease would be awesome. Maybe choose a dark burgundy black red for lipstick?


----------

